# matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?



## barschzanker (15. November 2013)

hallo boardies
hab heute beim dealer die matze koch zanderruten mal ein wenig weddeln können. machten so erstmal nen guten eindruck, durchgängig mit einstegringen und auch sehr schön straff, geteilter duplon griff, sehr kurzer foregrip und der rutenhalter machte auch vertrauenserweckenden eindruck.auf dem blank steht IM12, das bezieht sich auf die kohlefaser und die verarbeitung selbiger, oder?
hat die ruten schon jemand am wasser im einsatz gehabt?

greetz!


----------



## ein Angler (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Interessiert mich auch solch Bericht.
Ich hätte Interesse an der 2,55m Hecht Peitsche.
Liegt sehr gut in der Hand muss ich sagen.
Andreas


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Da wird es noch keine oder sehr wenige Erfahrungsberichte drüber geben da die Ruten erst seit kurzer Zeit im Handel zu haben sind.
Die Verarbeitung ist ok, die Qualität ebenso - nur die Namen sind alles andere las Medienwirksam gewählt. "Matze Koch" ist vollkommen ok, aber der Rest wie "Hechtpeitsche"... Ohne Worte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hattest schon inner Hand?

Erzähl mal paar Eindrücke.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ich hab schon 2 Ruten von denen in der Hand gehabt. Design und Handling sind ok, Blank auf jedenfall eher schnell. Der Griff hat mir auch gefallen.

Aber die Verarbeitung war nicht so klasse. Hab nur schnell über den Blank geschaut und doch unschöne Stellen gefunden.

Glaube aber, dass das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gut ist.

Und zu den Namen. Finde ich garnicht schlimm, eher im Gegenteil. Endlich gibts es nach Ruten wie Shadshaker, Prowla, Rocksweeper, Shogun, Speedmaster, Bushwhacker, Shade Force usw. tatsächlich mal Ruten mit einer deutschen Bezeichnung.

Ist ja erstaunlich, dachte die deutsche Sprache lässt sowas garnicht zu...und dann weiss man bei einer Hechtpeitsche auch gleich den Einsatzzweck der Rute.

Wirklich schlimm von Matze Koch und Balzer...


----------



## Colophonius (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung ist ok, die Qualität ebenso - nur die Namen sind alles andere las Medienwirksam gewählt. "Matze Koch" ist vollkommen ok, aber der Rest wie "Hechtpeitsche"... Ohne Worte.



Ich sehe das anders. Es kennen hier in DE sehr viele Angler Matze Koch und schätzen ihn für seine einfache, direkte und sympathische Art. 
Ich glaube eine "Matze Koch Pike Ultra Highspeed Jigging Jerk Twist-Rod" würde die meisten weniger ansprechen als eine einfache "Matze Koch- Hechtpeitsche".


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hab den ganzen OT-Kram gelöscht.
Lasst das einfach bitte..


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@ Thomas, danke!

@ Colophonius, sehe ich genauso und deinem Gedankengang sehe ich ebenfalls so. Wenn Leute nur Produkte kaufen wollen, wo irgendwelche Abgespacten Namen drauf stehen, dann sollen die das machen.

Würde mich freuen wenn hier im Thread noch tatsächliche Erfahrungen über den Blank und die Verarbeitung kommen. Über den Namen kann man streiten. Muss man aber nicht. Wichtiger ist ja wie die Rute sich verhält.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ja, die Blanks sind wirklich eher von der schnellen Sorte, was ich begrüße. Ich hatte jetzt nur die Ausstellungsstücke bei uns im Laden in der Hand und habe keine Fehler endecken können.

Und gut, über Namen kann man immer diskutieren, ich glaube hier gehen die Meinungen wirklich weit auseinander.


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Wenn du soviel am Wasser bist und das nicht weit hast, dann schraub doch mal ne Rolle drunter und mach mal ein paar Würfe.

Da du ja eine Menge Ruten kennst, würde ich mich über ein Urteil bzgl. Rute (und weniger Name) echt freuen!

Verarbeitungsqualität dann halt mal beobachten. Aber das ist ja heutzutage völlig egal, in welcher Preisklasse man kauft. Verarbeitungsfehler kommen *überall* vor.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Noch habe ich Urlaub...#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. November 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ok, dann hau halt nen Erfahrungsbericht rein, wenn du damit mal los warst.


----------



## kartmeister (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@asphaltmonster Hast du immer noch Urlaub?:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Nein, hatte den Thread, ehrlich gesagt, vollkommen vergessen.

Was einige Kunden bisher abgeschreckt hat war der Preis und der Rollenhalter. 

Ich hab mal ein paar Würfe mit der "Hechtpeitsche" und dem "Großhechtprügel" gemacht, die "Zanderpeitsche" fiel aus weil das WG als Uferrute nicht zum Rhein passt - als Vertikalrute kann sie aber vllt. überzeugen.
Beide Ruten haben meiner Meinung nach eine eher Mittelschnelle & Gutmütige Aktion, was für das fischen mit Wobbler & Metall sehr gut geeignet ist - Jiggen/faulenzen macht mit der Rute mir persönlich nicht so viel Spaß, ich bin eine Aktion a`la Shimano Biomaster und Taipan Burakku gewohnt. 
Wer einen schnellen Blank zum Gummifischangeln in dieser Preisklasse (bez. darunter) sucht, sollte sich die Effzett-SLR  oder die neue ProT Black FTA 
ansehen. Wer ein gute Allroundrute sucht , ist bei den Matze-Koch-Ruten gut aufgehoben, auch wenn ich sie für zu teuer halte. Für das Geld bekommt man auch schon eine Shimano Beastmaster.

Manko bei der Sänger FTA: die im Gegensatz zu der DAM wenigen Ringe, aber für das Geld eine wirklich klasse Ruten.

Die Balzer sind aber nicht schlecht, gut verarbeitet und bisher wurde auch noch keine Rute umgetauscht. 

Der Namen und der Verwendungsweck bei den Hechtruten passen zusammen, die können was, auch wenn ich mich mit dem Namen und der Aktion nicht wirklich anfreunden kann.

Die "Zanderpeitsche" ist mit 35gr WG zu schwach um wirklich effektiv mit "normalen " Ködern zu jiggen und auf einige Entfernung noch einen Anschlag durchzubringen bzw. auf einen Fisch Druck auszüben.
Die würde bei mir als Rute zum leichten bis mittleren Kunstköderangeln auf Barsch, Döbel usw. an kleinen bis mittleren Gewässern (Lahn, Sieg, Ems u.ä.) durchgehen.

Kleiner "Gimmik": unsere zwei Meeresspzialisten haben sich die beiden Hechtruten zum leichten fischen auf Dorsch auf der Ostsee weggelegt - also sind die Ruten nicht schlecht und die beiden Leute geben den Stöcken aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungen eine Menge berechtigter Vorschußlorbeeeren.


----------



## Muddhj (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@asphaltmonster:
Danke für dieses ausführliche feedback...

Ich persönlich finde die deutsche Namensgebung sehr gut... zu den ruten selber kann ich keine Erfahrung hier einbringen... allerdings denke ich dass matze koch diese ruten ausführlich getestet haben wird, bevor sie vermarktet wurden... er wird schon recht viel praxis am wasser haben und wird die ruten schon so beurteilt haben dass sie für den angler und nicht nur im sinne des Vermarkter produziert und verkauft werden... zum preis... joar hab mir schon gedacht dass die ruten recht teuer werden... aber das hat man beim mercedes halt auch dass man den namen mitbezahlt... aber es sind dennoch nicht nur fanartikel sondern sie halten auch was sie versprechen...hoffe ich  ... ich denke nicht dass ein angler mit soviel erfahrung für schrott wirbt... oder sind seine boilies auch müll... kaufen würde ich die ruten auch nicht einfach so... da würde ich eher die ruten in betracht ziehen die ich in seinen filmen in aktion sehen konnte z.B die greys ruten... hoffe man konnte den beitrag entziffern is via handy geschrieben...
Petri heil und guten rutsch euch

Gesendet von meinem LG-E610 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Klar hat Matze Koch Erfahrung und ich glaube (bzw. hoffe) das er seinen Namen nicht für Rutenschrott hergibt - wobei ich das bei Balzer auch nicht glaube.
Allerdings muß man einschränken das die Ruten wohl eher für die Gewässer geeignet sind wo er halt angeln geht und auch Erfahrung hat.
Also somit nichts schlechtes, sondern eher gut für ihn, Balzer & den Ruf. 
Und die Käufer können sich sicher sein das sie die optimalen Ruten für diese Gewässer in der Hand haben.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@asphaltmonster
Ist dieses, sagen wir mal Schildchen, bei der EffZett nur eingeblendet, oder ist das wirklich auf den Griff geprägt?
Hätte gern mal eine Rute ohne Schnickschnack - mit durchgehendem Griff versteht sich.


----------



## acker (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
hm, sehr interessant ! gerade der Rollenhalter / Griffaufbau hat mich zum Kauf bewegt bei der Matze Koch Zanderpeitsche.Die Rute habe ich meinem Sohn zu Weihnachten gekauft, morgen geht es ans Wasser , mal schauen was sie so kann.

Im Vergleich zur Shimano Venegeance sea bas Wg 20 - 60 , hat die Zanderpeitsche trotz deutlich geringerem Wurfgewicht eine ähnliche Biegekurve , bei gleicher Belastung, in der Spitze (nach MEINER Meinung) 
Die Beastmaster hatte ich auch in der Auswahl , ist aber raus gefallen da sie keinen direkten Zugang zum Blank bietet im Griff. 

Gruß acker


----------



## ragbar (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hatte alle Modelle auch mal in der Hand. Hängengeblieben bei mir ist dabei, daß ich sie auch überzahlt finde und zum ersten Mal Kopien der Fuji-Ringe in der K-Form gesehen habe. Trotzdem würde ich die Ruten aber keinesfalls als schlecht bezeichnen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Zobelix01 schrieb:


> @asphaltmonster
> Ist dieses, sagen wir mal Schildchen, bei der EffZett nur eingeblendet, oder ist das ein wirklich auf den Griff geprägt?


Ich mach da morgen mal ein Foto von und stell`s ein.



acker schrieb:


> Die Beastmaster hatte ich auch in der Auswahl , ist aber raus gefallen  da sie keinen direkten Zugang zum Blank bietet im Griff.


Ein großer Nachteil bei dieser Rute...



ragbar schrieb:


> und zum ersten Mal Kopien der Fuji-Ringe in der K-Form gesehen habe.


Wobei diese Ringe nicht schlecht sind. Und wer weiß, vllt. stellt Fiji die sogar her, nur das es halt keine SIC-Ringe sind.



ragbar schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich die Ruten aber keinesfalls als schlecht bezeichnen.


Nein,  sind sie wirklich nicht. Halt ein wenig "speziell". Aber genau deswegen  redet man ja auch drüber und somit hat Balzer & Matze Koch eine  kostenlose Werbung.


----------



## acker (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ein großer Nachteil bei dieser Rute...
> 
> 
> .


@Asphaltmonster: Ersteinmal Danke für Deine erklärenden Worte : ) 

Ja, leider. Ich bin halt ein "tocker" , mag es deswegen die Hände direkt am Blank zu haben und mag es nicht meinen Handballen auf dem Gewinde eines Schraubrollenhalters liegen zu haben ( wäre nun bei der Beastmaster nicht der Fall), mag ne Macke sein meinerseits, aber so ist es eben. 

Ich hoffe das die Rute am Wasser einen guten Eindruck machen wird , denn dann werde ich mir wohl die Hechtpeitsche in 2,85m 19 - 56 g zulegen.- zumindest kommt sie in die engere Auswahl , die Speedmaster gefällt mir auch sehr gut aber da sagt mir der Griff leider auch nicht zu #c

Gruß acker
*
*


----------



## acker (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
nun, zurück vom Schlammbad am See |supergri
Sohn hat seine Rute ausgiebig getestet und für gut befunden-> Ziel erreicht ,Sohn ist glücklich und zufrieden.

Ein paar Würfe durfte ich auch mal machen, sie wirft auch leichte Köpfe auf eine adäquate Weite von etwa 35 +-m bei einem Ködergewicht ,Gufi + Jigkopf, von 15g . 
Die Rückmeldung der Rute fand ich gut , obwohl ich da nicht soviel zu sagen kann da der Untergrund an der beangelten Stelle doch sehr schlammig war und leider voller Blätter und Bisse gab es auch keine, leider.
Die Rute liegt nach meinem Empfinden sehr gut in der Hand , der Griff ist sehr angenehm zu fassen und war deutlich wärmer bei dem kalten Wetter, als der meiner Rute.
Man wird sicher lange und ermüdungsfrei damit angeln können.
Ich für meinen Teil , finde die Rute durchaus gelungen.

Rute : 2,35m lang , Wg 14 - 35 
Rolle: Spro Passion mit Power Pro Schnur

Muß sie sich nun nur noch im Drill beweisen.

Gruß acker


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Moin,

bei einem angegebenen WG. von 35g. ist ein solches Rütchen am Rhein, Weser , Elbe und auch tieferen Gewässern mit normalen Ködern völlig überfordert.

Mir scheint, ein Herr Koch orientiert sich an den flachen Gräben und Kanälen in Ostfriesland , wo man mit 8-10cm. und leichten Köpfen direkt vor den Füßen in Tiefen von 1-3m max. fischt.

Da muß man leider erkennen, dass ein Herr Koch eben nur ein kleines Spektrum der Zanderangelei kennt, bzw. ihm noch eine Menge an Erfahrung fehlt.

Schade, wenn dann ein Käufer, der noch Anfänger ist, sich von der Namengebung blenden lässt.

In Punkto Zanderangelei existieren auch Aufnahmen von Herrn Koch, wo er tatsächlich mit 8cm. Twisterchen und 7g. Köpfchen direkt in einem Kleingewässer im Flachen einen etwa 55-60er Zander fängt.

Im Grunde müsste man als Verkäufer schon den "Spielcharakter" der Rute ansprechen - sonst gibt´s lange Käufer-Gesichter.

Matze Koch sollte bei seinem Steckenpferd Hecht, Karpfen,Aal, meinetwegen Barsch, bleiben.


R.S.


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Was haltet ihr von den Stellfischruten Matze Koch?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@ Michael: Haben wir nicht ins Programm genommen, kann also nix zu sagen.

@Rheinspezi: Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## ein Angler (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Eigentlich hat er doch 2 Zander Gerten die 35 grammer Stillgewässer und die hechtpeitsche Fließgewässer oder 
 Andreas


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> *Ich nutze u.a. auch immer wieder gern genau solche Ruten zum Zanderfischen in Elbe und Oder.*
> 
> Dann kennst Du sicher die Grenzen eines solchen Gerätes und wirst entsprechend angepasst fischen (müssen).
> 
> ...




Abschließend noch zur Leicht-Fraktion : es gibt Ausnahmesituationen - kleine , schlanke Köder (s.o.) , kleine Zielfische, wenig Strömung , wenig Packlage, leichte Gewichte und keine Angst, weniger Bisse und Fische zu bekommen.

Der Trend zum Spiel-Angeln ist nicht zuletzt durch die Barschzubbelei und das japanische Wobblerfischen entstanden.

Brettharte Ruten bleiben im Regelfall für den erfolgreichen Zander und Hechtangler das Maß der Dinge (Jiggen).

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @ Michael: Haben wir nicht ins Programm genommen, kann also nix zu sagen.
> 
> @Rheinspezi: Sehe ich auch so.





Danke - Deine Einschätzung als versierter Zanderangler und Deine enorme Erfahrung als Mitarbeiter/Berater in der Angelbranche waren da sicher hilfreich.

Unabhängigen Fachmännern sollte man glauben.

R.S.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Abschließend noch zur Leicht-Fraktion : es gibt Ausnahmesituationen


Richtig, aber nur sehr wenige.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Brettharte Ruten bleiben im Regelfall für den erfolgreichen Zander und Hechtangler das Maß der Dinge (Jiggen).


 Jaein... Es kommt immer auf die Ködergewichte drauf an. 
Ich würde sagen es ist eine schnelle Aktion nötig. Zu steife Ruten können einen Köder nicht richtig beschleunigen, außerdem besteht, genauso wie bei zu weichen Ruten, eine große Gefahr das die Fische aussteigen.




---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Ich nutze u.a. auch immer wieder gern  genau solche Ruten zum Zanderfischen in Elbe und Oder.


 Ich fische eine u.a. Biomaster S81M (2,46m, 10-35gr) und sie würde ich noch nicht mal an der Lahn auf Zander einsetzen!!
Die ist für kleine Köder auf Barsch & Döbel gedacht, aber nicht für Zander & Co. Klar kann man die Rute dazu nutzen, aber sie ist dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt. Hier ist der Drill von einem 50er Zander ein Erlebnis, ist aber immer mir Risiko verbunden. Auch wird der Drill meiner Meinung nach unnötig in die Länge gezogen.



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Wer stets nur solch mediengepushte  Zanderprügel mit WG -50g, -70g und gar -105g fischt, bedient nämlich  ebenfalls...


Rechne mal: 
- Durchschnittsgewicht vom Bleikopf: 14-18gr
- *+* Ködergewicht: ca. 3-5gr
- + Gewicht der Schnur 
- + Wasserwiederstand der Schnur
- + Entfernung
- + Strömung

Mach mir mal vor wie man bei diesen ganzen Eventualitäten mit einer 30-35gr Rute noch eine vernüftige Köderführung von einem normalen Zanderköder hinbekommt.
Da kann der Blank noch so steif und schnell sein, das klappt nicht.
Eine ABU Fantasista mit 50gr WG kann das grade noch so, alles darunter versagt.
Eine Shimano Biomstaster "S91H" mit einem WG von 15-60gr schafft das schon eher, genauso wie andere Ruten mit diesem WG, solange der Blank nicht zu weich ist...

Ich will mal kurz ein OT anbringen und auf den Begriff_ mediengepushte  Zanderprügel _eingehen:_ 
_
Wer nur solche Ruten in Betracht zieht, sich von (oft dummen) Sprüchen im Internet oder vom Gruppenzwang Ruten regelrecht aufschwätzen lässt, verpasst so manche gute Rute aus dem Programm anderer Hersteller. Siehe die aktuellen Programme von Balzer, DAM, Sänger und unserer eigenen Range. 

 Ich habe grade gestern wieder eine Balzer Magna beim Gummifischangeln in Aktion gesehen... Wir verkaufen die Rute für 69€ und die hat einer Sportex (~250€) von einem Angelkollegen fast nicht nachgestanden, ebensowenig wie meiner Biomaster S91H (~190€)... Klar gibt es Unterschiede im Material, aber die Rute ist top und nicht durch Medien "hochgehypt"


----------



## angler1996 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

sorry, vielleicht sollte man sich am tasächlichen Wurfgewicht orientieren:m, also das was die Praxis sagt und nicht das, was welcher Hersteller auch immer draufdrucken läßt.
Dann klappt das auch mit einer Rute von WG 35 ( wenn sie es tatsächlich hat) und der Additionsaufgabe von Asphaltmonste., Wenn nicht- stimmt einfach die WG- Angabe nicht ( was ja nun nicht wirklich überraschend ist)
Aber das wißt ihr selber:m
Gruß A.


----------



## acker (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
Ja die Balzer Magna sind tolle Ruten ! Da habe ich eine MX9 von in 2,40m und 40g Wurfgewicht , ein tolles Teil !
Wenn die nun noch ein für mich passendes Handstück haben würden zum Gufieren wäre sie meins 
Wobei man bei dem Preis fast überlegen kann , sie selbst entsprechend umzubauen.

Gruß acker


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@asphaltmonster

Gut geschrieben ! Man erkennt gleich Deine Erfahrung.

Noch eine Anmerkung zur Härte und dem Aussteigen:

Mit brettharten Ruten hatte ich kaum Verluste.

Hier kommt es aber entscheidend auf die verwendete Hakengröße an.

Hat der Haken einen kleineren Bogen- eine kleinere Größe, z.B. bei der oft (unsinnigen) Verwendung von Stingern, geht ein Fisch beim Schütteln schneller verloren als am ganz normalen Jighaken.

Man kann über die angebotenen Stinger, die am Markt vertrieben werden, geradezu den Kopf schütteln - manche sind so klein, dass diese selbst an schlanken Ködern (Stint) kaum auffallen.

Da sind Fischverluste nat. zu erwarten.

Ein Matze Koch ist kein Zanderspezialist - jedenfalls, was ich so gesehen und gelesen habe.

Aber man darf nat. seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln - inkl. Drillaussteigern...

R.S.

P.S.: aber genug des O.T. vllt können hier noch Erfahrungsberichte zu den Ruten kommen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

In der aktuellen Fisch und Fang gibts einen "Test" der Rute. Sie hat eine Auszeichnung bekommen und wurde als Allrounder für alles hochgelobt.

Das Matze Koch selbst bei Fisch und Fang arbeitet hat aber sicherlich keinen Einfluss auf das Testergebnis gehabt...

Meiner Meinung nach wäre F&F hier gut beraten gewesen, auf solche Werbu...ähm Tests zu verzichten. Quer durch alle Zeitschriften kann man die Tackletests kaum glauben, egal was es ist es fällt immer nur super positiv aus. Aber hier wurde noch einer draufgesetzt.

Sympathiedaumen runter!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Solche kritischen Stimmen hört man immer wieder. _Angeblich_ soll, je mehr Werbung geschaltet wird, desto besser und in größerer Anzahl das Tackle von der Firma XYZ bewertet.
Ob es wirklich so ist werden wir wohl nie erfahren... Ich kenne aber auch einen Fall wo eine Zeitung an einen Gerätehändler und -hersteller herrangetreten ist um eine Rute von ihm zu testen ohne das auch nur der Hauch von Werbung geschaltet wurde und trotzdem bekam die Rute das Gütesiegel mit "sehr gut".


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Quer durch alle Zeitschriften kann man die Tackletests kaum glauben, egal was es ist es fällt immer nur super positiv aus. Aber hier wurde noch einer draufgesetzt.



ja, das stimmt. Habe noch nie auch nur ansatzweise eine schlechte Bewertung gelesen, diese Tests in den Zeitschriften sind doch echt fürn A... |supergri


----------



## Purist (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ja, das stimmt. Habe noch nie auch nur ansatzweise eine schlechte Bewertung gelesen, diese Tests in den Zeitschriften sind doch echt fürn A... |supergri



Da ist noch mehr für'n A..., Artikel mit extra Großaufnahmen von bestimmtem Gerät und ein paar Seiten weiter genau das Ding in Großanzeige... :q
Speziell bei F&F kann man wohl kaum mehr von seriösem Journalismus ausgehen, wenn dort Autoren schreiben, die nebenher auch noch für Hersteller tätig sind.


----------



## vermesser (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Naja, so kritisch ich das grundsätzlich auch sehe mit den Tests in Zeitschriften etc...man muss realistisch sein. Normalerweise testen die relativ gutes Gerät und keine Schwabbelstöcke für 20 Euro. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, inwiefern es durchaus Tests gibt, die negativ ausfallen, aber einfach nicht veröffentlicht werden, weil der Hersteller auch Werbepartner ist.
Dadurch entsteht dann ein schiefes Bild...da es eben nie ein negativer Test in die Veröffentlichung schafft.


----------



## LenSch (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ist die Angelbranche jetzt doch schon mit dem ADAC zu vergleichen?


----------



## Purist (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



LenSch schrieb:


> Ist die Angelbranche jetzt doch schon mit dem ADAC zu vergleichen?



Schlimmer..


----------



## paulmeyers (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Deutschland AG


----------



## Purist (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, inwiefern es durchaus Tests gibt, die negativ ausfallen, aber einfach nicht veröffentlicht werden, weil der Hersteller auch Werbepartner ist.
> Dadurch entsteht dann ein schiefes Bild...da es eben nie ein negativer Test in die Veröffentlichung schafft.



Deine Einstellung dazu ist ziemlich optimistisch. Das schiefe Bild entsteht, meiner Meinung nach, durch eine komplexe Marketingstrategie, die dermaßen übetrieben läuft, dass sie gar nicht mehr übersehbar ist. 
Dass in Printmedien generell positive (nicht als Werbung gekennzeichnete) Artikel mit Werbung gebucht werden, ist nun nichts Neues. 
Wenn keine Sonderrationen an Produktproben in einer Redaktion landen, kein Geld fließt (auch durch Werbebuchungen) wird ein Artikel eben einfach nicht "getestet", wenige Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, nicht nur in der Branche.

Hat nichts mit der Qualität der MK-Ruten zu tun, aber vernünftiges Marketing sieht in meinen Augen völlig anders aus. Es soll einmal Zeiten gegeben haben, da reichte Geräteherstellern eine normale Werbeanzeige, da waren aber auch noch Autoren in den Redaktionen beschäftigt, denen zum Angeln mehr einfiel als ständig neues Zeug einzukaufen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ein Grund ist aber auch einleuchtend, auch gerade bei Balzer:

Die Hersteller wollen nicht einfach verkaufen. 
Die Hersteller wollen *mehr* und jedes Jahr mehr verkaufen. 

Jeder, der nicht gerade schwer auf den Kopf gefallen ist und mit Mathematik u. Geometrie ohne schweren Schock durch seine Schul- und Lernzeit gekommen ist, kann schnell errechnen und einsehen, dass es keine unbegrenzte Steigerung gibt. Und nicht geben kann.

Probiert wird es trotzdem, wahrscheinlich von solchen s.o. ... 
Die Werbe+Medienindustrie nutzt das für ihre Zwecke, immer mehr Aufwand wird betrieben, bessere Fotos, Multimedia, Filmchen, Geräusche, Messen usw., Berieselung und Verdummung der Leute, zu Kaufanreizen und Stimulation. 
Wer (noch) TV schaut, braucht eh eine noch viel deftigere Dröhnung - und die bekommt er oder sie. :q :q


----------



## Pernod (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Da ist noch mehr für'n A..., Artikel mit extra Großaufnahmen von bestimmtem Gerät und ein paar Seiten weiter genau das Ding in Großanzeige... :q
> Speziell bei F&F kann man wohl kaum mehr von seriösem Journalismus ausgehen, wenn dort Autoren schreiben, die nebenher auch noch für Hersteller tätig sind.




Besonders wenn ein Quantum Teamangler (in der gleichen F&F Ausgabe) einen Quantum Köder in den höchsten Tönen lobt und bewertet , den er getestet hat. Kann sich auch jeder seinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## vdausf (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
hab jetzt nicht den ganzen trööt gelesen..
aber dass die Werbung, egal in welchem Gebiet, verkauft dürfte doch für jeden klar sein!????
Wer am lautesten schreit gewinnt am meisten Aufmerksamkeit!!!
Ich finds auf jeden Fall super, dass hier die Printmedien angesprochen werden.., als Vertriebler eines Druckmaschinenherstellers. ;-)
Außerdem schaut auch in der Angelbranche jeder, dass er am nächsten Tag noch irgendwie etwas mehr von der bekannten Währung auf dem Konto hat.
Würd doch jeder von euch auch versuchen?

So what.....


----------



## Purist (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



vdausf schrieb:


> Würd doch jeder von euch auch versuchen?



Meine Glaubwürdigkeit "als Autor" in die Tonne treten um Cash zu machen? Nein. Ich käme aber auch nicht auf den Gedanken ein einstiges Fachblatt in ein 95-99% Werbeheftchen umzuwandeln, um dafür noch Geld vom "gutgläubigen" Leser zu verlangen.

Im Fall F&F wird es inzwischen abstrus, wenn man die Verbandelungen genauer beleuchtet. Für wie verblöded halten die ihre Leserschaft eigentlich? Ziemlich dreist.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Naja, so kritisch ich das grundsätzlich auch sehe mit den Tests in Zeitschriften etc...man muss realistisch sein. *Normalerweise testen die relativ gutes Gerät* und keine Schwabbelstöcke für 20 Euro. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, inwiefern es durchaus Tests gibt, die negativ ausfallen, aber einfach nicht veröffentlicht werden, weil der Hersteller auch Werbepartner ist.
> Dadurch entsteht dann ein schiefes Bild...da es eben nie ein negativer Test in die Veröffentlichung schafft.



Matze Koch hats mal in einem Video erklärt:

Es wird nur Gerät getestet, von dem die Redaktion einen positiven Eindruck hat, da es wenig Sinn machen würde schlechtes Gerät zu testen - und vorzustellen. Der Leser hat einfach weniger davon, wenn von Köder X abgeraten wird, als wenn man Köder Y ausführlicher testet, die Stärken betont, die Schwächen nicht verleugnet und die Einsatzgebiete beschreibt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich käme aber auch nicht auf den Gedanken ein einstiges Fachblatt in ein 95-99% Werbeheftchen umzuwandeln, um dafür noch Geld vom "gutgläubigen" Leser zu verlangen. Im Fall F&F wird es inzwischen abstrus, wenn man die Verbandelungen genauer beleuchtet. Für wie verblöded halten die ihre Leserschaft eigentlich? Ziemlich dreist.



Ich hab neulich mal so ca. 50 ältere Exemplare von F&F, Blinker, Raubfisch, etc. für 30 Euro gekauft. Für den Preis ganz nett, aber 4 Euro oder was die verlangen ist schon echt viel für so viel Werbung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Jetzt driftet ihr aber ganz schön ab vom Thema MK-Ruten, was?

Ich hatte die in der Hand, als wir bei Balzer drehten, die machten keinen schlechten Eindruck.

Weder die teureren, noch die preiswerteren (gibt da ja zwei Preisranges, war der Wunsch von Matze Koch, wurde uns gesagt.).


----------



## vermesser (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Es wird nur Gerät getestet, von dem die Redaktion einen positiven Eindruck hat, da es wenig Sinn machen würde schlechtes Gerät zu testen - und vorzustellen. Der Leser hat einfach weniger davon, wenn von Köder X abgeraten wird, als wenn man Köder Y ausführlicher testet, die Stärken betont, die Schwächen nicht verleugnet und die Einsatzgebiete beschreibt.



Das war ungefähr, was ich meinte. Da stellt sich doch keiner hin und testet Chinarolle Megablink Dummeldreist für 30 Euro und gibt dazu ein Urteil ab...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die in der Hand, als wir bei Balzer drehten, die machten keinen schlechten Eindruck.



Das sagt ja auch keiner, gut verarbeitet sind sie und eine richtig steife Aktion haben sie ebenfalls...
Über die Verwendungszwecke nach dem Namen kann man sicherlich diskutieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Wie bei allen "Zielfischruten, -rollen- schnüren" etc..

Das ist wohl wahr.


----------



## acker (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Was mich wundert ist , warum nicht mehr Erfahrungsberichte zur Rute rein gestellt werden . |kopfkrat
Laut meinem HdV wird die Serie recht gut verkauft, da dürfte dann doch der eine oder andere Erfahrungsbericht noch eintrudeln dürfen. 
Ich hatte die Tage die Hechtpeitsche in der Hand in der langen Version , fand sie ordentlich griffig und ausgewogen.
Mir hats gefallen´, nun schwanke ich noch zwischen dieser Rute und der UBS Baitjigger H. Schauen wa mal .
|wavey:


----------



## Purist (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die in der Hand, als wir bei Balzer drehten, die machten keinen schlechten Eindruck.



Würde ich nicht bezweifeln. Wen die Werbemethoden via F&F nicht völlig abschrecken, würde nun vermutlich nach Preis/Leistung schielen und Konkurrenzprodukte als Vergleich heranziehen.



vermesser schrieb:


> Das war ungefähr, was ich meinte. Da stellt  sich doch keiner hin und testet Chinarolle Megablink Dummeldreist für 30  Euro und gibt dazu ein Urteil ab...



Wozu braucht man "Tests" wenn die nur Lobhudeleien an Produkten von Werbepartnern sind, dann könnte man sich auch gleich als Werbung bezeichnen. 
Gegen das, und alle Spielarten davon, gibt's schon lange den Pressekodex. Natürlich hält man sich nur nicht (mehr) daran..


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ein Kollege hat sich die Rute gegönnt und ich durfte ein paar Probewürfe machen...
Ich weiß aber nicht warum da so ein Hype von gemacht wird ??
Sie ist gut verarbeitet lässt sich gut werfen und hat eine steife Aktion =
Die Rute ist gut... aber nicht besser als vergleichbare Ruten dafür aber ein Stück  teurer !!


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

OK, aber solche Aussagen könnte man dann aber auch bei jeder Shimano, ABU oder sonstigen ü150€ Ruten treffen.
Wo sind die dann anders ?
Also gut Werfen, schnell und steif ist doch schon mal was. Was kann da die 300 € Rute mehr oder besser ?
Will jetzt keine Lanze für Balzer brechen, aber als nettes Vergleichbeispiel mal 2 Ruten die ich persönlich gut kenne:
Balzer Baltic Sea 165 und Shimano Lesath ShoreGame. Praktisch zwei identische Ruten, egal ob von der Aktion oder der Bisserkennung, mit einem großen Unterschied. Die eine kostet 100 €, die andere mind. 230 €.
Was ich damit sagen will, das man bei anderen Herstellern mitg Sicherheit noch mehr den Namen mitbezahlt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Merlin schrieb:


> *Ich weiß aber nicht warum da so ein Hype von gemacht wird ??* Sie ist gut verarbeitet lässt sich gut werfen und hat eine steife Aktion = Die Rute ist gut... aber nicht besser als vergleichbare Ruten dafür aber ein Stück  teurer !!



wahrscheinlich weil das nur eine gute Rute von vielen ist. Kenne das auch von der Baitjigger Serie und der Rocke. Beide ganz gut, aber kein Grund um in Hysterie zu verfallen. Die einzige Rute die mich tatsächlich nachhaltig beeindruckt hat ist die Legend Elite von St. Croix. Auch wenn die etwas hässlich ist |supergri


----------



## ragbar (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> OK, aber solche Aussagen könnte man dann aber auch bei jeder Shimano, ABU oder sonstigen ü150€ Ruten treffen.
> Wo sind die dann anders ?
> Also gut Werfen, schnell und steif ist doch schon mal was. Was kann da die 300 € Rute mehr oder besser ?
> Will jetzt keine Lanze für Balzer brechen, aber als nettes Vergleichbeispiel mal 2 Ruten die ich persönlich gut kenne:
> ...


 
Die Shore Game hat aber Highend- features wie Original Fuji-Sic- Beringung, die ein vielfaches der Ringe kosten, die an der Balzer verbaut sind. Der Griffaufbau, Rollenhalter und  Ausführung sind ebenfalls Fuji bzw. aufwendiger.
Daher ist der Preis bei der Shoregame nicht nur Name-paying.


----------



## welsfaenger (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ok, welchen spürbaren Vorteil bringen mir diese tollen Sachen?? Persönlich gefällt mir die balzer sogar besser, liegt noch besser in der Hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



acker schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist , warum nicht mehr Erfahrungsberichte zur Rute rein gestellt werden . |kopfkrat
> Laut meinem HdV wird die Serie recht gut verkauft, da dürfte dann doch der eine oder andere Erfahrungsbericht noch eintrudeln dürfen.


Schau mal nach draußen! 
Dann ist die Verwunderung nicht mehr ganz so groß , neben kein schönes Angeln und dem verbreiteten Stubenhocker ist eben auch vielerorts Schonzeit oder die Gewässer gar mit hartem Belag geschlossen. 
Das wird sich mit Aufgehen der Frühjahrssaison bestimmt ändern ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ok, welchen spürbaren Vorteil bringen mir diese tollen Sachen?? Persönlich gefällt mir die balzer sogar besser, liegt noch besser in der Hand.


Die Rings sind schon mal definitiv besser, glatter, vor allem zahlt sich das auch nochmal in Schnurschonung aus. Teuerschnur-Werfer und Vielangler profitieren da sehr von.

Die Preisunterschiede für die Komponenten betragen selbst nach deutschen Rutenbau-Apothekenpreisen aber <40 EUR,
und der dargestellte Preisunterschied liegt weit höher.

Die Preise sind meiner Einschätzung nach aber eh virtuell, zwischen einer Rute mit 300 EUR EVP und einer 30 EUR im Jahresschlussabverkauf muss kein Unterschied sein, einfach Verkaufen mit dem Preis oder eben nicht,  das macht die Musik und das Preisschild.


----------



## Merlin (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Ok, welchen spürbaren Vorteil bringen mir diese tollen Sachen?? Persönlich gefällt mir die balzer sogar besser, liegt noch besser in der Hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kauf sie und Berichte mal......

Ich habe ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Rute....
Die ist sehr (zu) leicht und sieht + fühlt sich zerbrechlich an jedenfalls für eine richtige Hechtrute.
Außerdem ist dieser Preisklasse nicht möglich hochwertiges + haltbareres
 IM 12 Carbon herzustellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Das mit den Preisklassen wollen wir mal ganz schnell wieder vergessen.
Ruten müssten längst nicht so teuer sein.

Z.B. die hochgelobten (und tatsächlich guten) Hearty Rise Ruten(Evolution, Sylphy, Predator usw.), die uns hier für 200 und mehr verhökert werden, kosten in Taiwan(wo sie gebaut werden) nur 80€ für Endverbraucher.

Es ist also durchaus möglich hochwertige Ruten auch günstig anzubieten, nur welcher Hersteller will das?


----------



## Purist (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist also durchaus möglich hochwertige Ruten auch günstig anzubieten, nur welcher Hersteller will das?



Sage das nicht zu laut in einem Land, wo sich viele daran gewöhnt zu haben scheinen, im Vergleich zum Weltmarkt, gerne besonders hohe Preise zu zahlen. 

Bleibt noch immer die Frage ob Rutenname und MK Logo den Preis nicht unnötig in die Höhe treiben, im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz (die darf auch von Balzer selbst kommen).


----------



## welsfaenger (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

@merlin

Die Baltic Sea fische ich mehr oder weniger solange sie auf dem Markt ist, bin wahrscheinlich einer der ersten hier der sie hatte.
Die hat auch IM12 Material und kostet nur 100€, und glaube mir, die Rute ist Weltklasse. 
Ich fische sonst auch noch viele andere und auch deutlich teurere bis hin zu Handmade, aber auf der Ostsee und tlw. für schwere Gummis will ich nix anderes fischen.
Die Lesath kenne ich auch seeeehr gut, und ist von der Aktion und auch sonst allem der Balzer mehr als ähnlich und vergleichbar. Das der Aufbau teurer ist als bei der Balzer ist mit Sicherheit so, nur wo liegt der wirkliche Vorteil ?
Die evtl. besseren Ringe OK, nur ich merke null Verschleiß an meiner STroft, also was soll dann in der Realität wirklich besser sein ?
Zudem liegt die Balzer deutlich ausgewogener in der Hand.

Würde Shimano so eine Rute wie die MK Ruten rausbringen, zu dem Preis, würden sie in den Himmel gehoben werden und keine würde über den Preis meckern. Das ist eben der Markenunterschied.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Kaufen werde ich sie mir trotzdem nicht, aber nur, weil ich derzeit null Bedarf an solchen Ruten habe und für jedes WG mehr als gut ausgerüstet bin


----------



## acker (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ich habe heute die " Hechtpeitsche" gekauft in 2,85m Länge.
Konnte aber leider nur kurz ans Wasser zum testen.
Die Aktion ist recht sensibel in der Spitze, danach wird sie deutlich hart. 
10 -12 cm gufis mit 20g Köpfen lassen sich damit sehr sehr weit werfen. 
Die Rückmeldung in der Rute ist gefühlt sehr gut !
Ein Kontakt im Wasser wird sehr gut mitgeteilt , als auch die Köderbewegung. 
Der Gufi wird sehr gut beschleunigt / angelupft im Wasser , da gibt es nichts zu meckern. 
16er Gummis kann man auch noch gut werfen und führen. 
Auch leichte Blinker von 10 - 12 g kann man damit auf akkurate Weiten bringen , 20g + fliegen wie der Teufel. 
Beim Spöket habe ich den Einschlag nicht mehr gesehen :m  
Diese Rute liegt so wie die Zanderpeitsche sehr angenehm in der Hand , ist ordentlich verarbeitet und wirft sehr gut. 
Mein erster Eindruck ist durchweg positiv , ob das so bleibt wird die Zeit zeigen. 
Später mehr .
Gruß acker


----------



## Experte8 (12. April 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

...um das Thema mal wieder hoch zu holen.
 Hatte die Zanderpeitsche(2,65m) in der Hand und ich war beeindruckt- extrem leicht und für diese Länge extrem gut ausbalanciert. Für 100 Euro hatte ich noch nie eine so ausgewogene Rute(bei dies Länge) in der Hand. Wer darauf Wert legt, sollte diese Rute unbedingt mal in die Hand nehmen. Schön straff war sie auch und aus meiner Sicht schafft sie auch deutlich mehr als die angegebenen 35g WG. Der Griffaufbau ist sicher Geschmackssache, ich finde ihn sehr gelungen. Einziger negativer Aspekt:die Ringbindungen waren bei meiner Rute nicht zu 100% sauber.
 Gekauft habe ich die Rute trotzdem nicht-noch nicht, da ich sie erst einmal bei einem Bekannten im direkten Vergleich mit meinen Shimanos, Daiwas und Greys fischen will.


----------



## Mikey3110 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben... Schon älter, aber egal.

Hatte die heute auch im Laden in der Hand und ausgiebig begutachtet. Da hat Balzer mit MK nen richtig schönen Stock rausgebracht. Straff, wirkte sehr leicht und schönes Design. 
Stände da Shimano oder Abu drauf wären viele sicherlich bereit den doppelten Preis hinzulegen. 

Was ich von Balzer bisher in der Hand hattte, habe ich nach dem ersten Schwung wieder zurückgestellt. Die MK hat mich jedoch überzeugt und mir gehts genauso wie einem Vorredner. 
Hätte ich nicht schon zwei Ruten in der Klasse, hätte ich die Zanderpeitsche mitgenommen.


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hallo ,  kann mir jemand eine rolle empfehlen die am besten für die Zander Peitsche geeignet ist.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Die Zander Peitsche ist eigentlich relativ gut ausbalanciert, deshalb ist es nicht so wichtig welche Rolle du nimmst.
Mit einer Rolle um die 300 Gr. bis du eigentlich immer gut dabei. Ist alles eine Preisfrage.
Wenns nicht so viel sein sollte würde ich dir die Black Arc empfehlen. Hab selbst ne Red Arc dran.


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Die Zander Peitsche ist eigentlich relativ gut ausbalanciert, deshalb ist es nicht so wichtig welche Rolle du nimmst.
> Mit einer Rolle um die 300 Gr. bis du eigentlich immer gut dabei. Ist alles eine Preisfrage.
> Wenns nicht so viel sein sollte würde ich dir die Black Arc empfehlen. Hab selbst ne Red Arc dran.



Super , danke für die Antwort


----------



## Besorger (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Hey als ich mit matze am wasser hab ich die rute kurz gefischt ! die spitze hat eine gute aktion und der blänk eine schöne rückmeldung  das rückrad lässt auch gute hechte im drill alt aussehen    die wurf eingenschaften sind auch OK würde ich sagen   und ich finde der griff ist sehr angenehmen auch bei längeren tagen und im winter wird das material auch nicht zu kalt (y)


----------



## BennyBook (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon mehrere Threads über die Koch-Rutenserie, aber ich frische diesen wieder auf, da es um Erfahrungen über diese geht.

Ende  letzten Jahres wollte ich mir eine Zanderrute zulegen und hatte im  Angelshop die Shimano Yasei Aspius 7-28g sowie die Zanderpeitsche in der  Hand. Auf Anhieb gefiel mir die Zanderpeitsche besser. Der Duplongriff  und Rollenhalter erlauben direkten Kontakt zum Rutenblank auch für  kleinere Hände und die Zanderpeitsche ist straffer.
Ich war echt  begeistert von der leichten und wahnsinns-schnellen Rute die ich vorerst  nur mit einer Rolle Exage 4000 und später mit einer Technium 2500,  beide mit 8Braid Tournament gefischt habe. Kurz darauf habe ich mir auch  noch die Hechtpeitsche 2,85m -56g zugelegt.

Mein Fazit nach 1 Jahr Praxis mit den Ruten: 
Zanderpeitsche  2,65m -35g: Sehr harte, schnelle und steife Rute. Macht Spass sie zu  fischen, getestet im Stillwasser sowie im Tidebereich der Weser bis  Bleiköpfe von 30g, die sie ohne Probleme bewältigt und weit hinaus  befördert. Für Bleiköpfe unter 14g ist sie widerrum zu hart. Und JA sie  ist absolut tauglich für Fliessgewässer, meines Erachtens sogar besser  wie die Greys Prowla Specialist -35g, da sie viel direkter ist und auch  deutlich mehr verträgt.
Jetzt das grosse Aber! Die Rute ist wie ein  Brett, Drilleigenschaften fast gar nicht vorhanden. Ich habe etwa 20  Zander gehakt, davon 2 x 80+ Zander und konnte letztlich nur 2 Zander  untermassige Zander landen. Die meisten stiegen kurz vor dem Kescher  aus, grade in dem Moment wo es auf die Spitzenaktion der Rute ankommt.  Da verzeiht die Rute nichts, puffert nichts ab!
Würde da gerne andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu hören.
Ich bin kein Zanderprofi, aber ein Verhältnis von 1:10 hatte ich bis dato noch mit keiner anderen Rute!
Hatte  auch ähnliche Probleme mit der Rute wenn mal ein Hecht einstieg. Losses  gab es meist direkt vor dem Kecher, wenn man die Rute hoch hielt.  Angemerkt sei noch, ja ich hab die Bremse immer zumindest soweit offen,  das nichts reisst bzw. wenn ich sehe da ist ein Hecht dann mach ich eh  weiter auf.
Meines Erachtens ist die Zanderpeitsche eine wundervolle Spassrute die nicht für die Zanderfischerei tauglich ist.

Hechtpeitsche:  Sie ist ein Hammer! Im Gegensatz zur Zanderpeitsche besitzt sie Aktion.  Evtl. sogar etwas zuviel. Wo ich mit der Zanderpeitsche 60er Hechte so  raus gezogen habe, musste ich hier schon arbeiten. Ein Grosshecht ist  mir auf diese noch nicht eingestiegen, bin da ja mal gespannt. Auch sie  ist wahnsinns-schnell, steif aber doch weicher wie die Zanderpeitsche.  Zum Vergleich mit einer Speedmaster BX 270 20-50g ist sie viel schneller  und direkter.

Verarbeitung: Beide Ruten musste ich reklamieren!  Die Zanderpeistche hatte einen Haarriss am Spitzenring (vermute aber das  dieses im Angelladen geschah wenn jeder Dösspadel die Rute an die Decke  hält um die Aktion zu begutachten. Bei der Hechtrute ist der obere  Duplongriff etwa 2cm nach oben verrutscht. Schade das hier gefuscht  wird, da im I-net das Problem schon öfters beschrieben wurde.

Gerne höre ich Kritik zu meiner Zusammenfassung.


----------



## paulmeyers (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Ich würde mir persönlich nichts kaufen wo Matze Koch drauf steht, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Das kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, sind ja ein freies Land, solange uns die MK´s noch lassen.


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Ich würde mir persönlich nichts kaufen wo Matze Koch drauf steht, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Das kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, sind ja ein freies Land, solange uns die MK´s noch lassen.


Das unterscheidet sich nicht zur gegenteiligen Haltung, also etwas zu kaufen nur weil Matze Koch drauf steht!
 Mir persönlich ist es schxxxxegal was da drauf steht, wenn P/L gut dann wirds evtl gekauft (wenn benötigt)
Die Hechtpeitsche hat n Kumpel, das ist n guter Stock, allerdings gibts für den Preis Besseres.


----------



## paulmeyers (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Mir ist es auch egal was drauf steht, hab auch nix gegen Balzer, sondern nur gegen Matze Koch, da kann ich nicht drauf was der so unmenschliches von sich gibt.


----------



## RayZero (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Also wenn du was zum Ansitzen auf Hecht UND Zander suchst und dir dafür nicht 4 Karpfenruten holen willst, dann ist das MK Doppelte Lottchen Naturköder einfrach prädestiniert. Da geht es weniger darum, dass da MK draufsteht - sondern hat die Rute ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal am Markt. Das Gute dabei ist, dass die Rute von Aktion und Verarbeitung tatsächlich sehr gut ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Die Ansitzruten kenn ich nicht, aber die Spinnruten habe ich mir bei einem mit Balzer sehr gut sortierten Händler alle anschauen können. Da ist nicht eine dabei die ich kaufen würde. In der Preisklasse finde ich z. Bsp. die Mitchell Serien oder die Bushwackerserie um Längen besser.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2014)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



BennyBook schrieb:


> Jetzt das grosse Aber! Die Rute ist wie ein  Brett, Drilleigenschaften fast gar nicht vorhanden. Ich habe etwa 20  Zander gehakt, davon 2 x 80+ Zander und konnte letztlich nur 2 Zander  untermassige Zander landen. Die meisten stiegen kurz vor dem Kescher  aus, grade in dem Moment wo es auf die Spitzenaktion der Rute ankommt.  Da verzeiht die Rute nichts, puffert nichts ab!
> Würde da gerne andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu hören.
> Ich bin kein Zanderprofi, aber ein Verhältnis von 1:10 hatte ich bis dato noch mit keiner anderen Rute!



Ganz ehrlich. Selbst mit einem Ast holt man mehr Zander raus, wenn sie hängen. Für mich klingt das eher nach einem nicht durchgebrachtem Anhieb. Von 20 Zandern kann es unmöglich sein, dass der Haken nicht mindestens in 40-50% sicher gegriffen hat, wenn die Rute passt und der Angler nichts falsch macht. Egal wie nah der Fisch ist - Sitz der Haken nach dem Anhieb sicher, dann steigt der Fisch nicht aus, solange man Druck macht. Ganz egal welche Rute man in der Hand hat (überspitzt gesagt). 
Für mich klingt es eher danach, dass sich die ersten Eindrücke, die ich lesen konnte, bestätigt haben: die Rute ist zu weich.


----------



## BLBavaria (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Also ich hab mit der hechtpeitsche schon n paar fische verhaften können und ich find nich das sie zu weich is.
Sie is schön straff hat aber doch ne sensibele spitze und im drill einfach göttlich .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



BennyBook schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon mehrere Threads über die Koch-Rutenserie, aber ich frische diesen wieder auf, da es um Erfahrungen über diese geht.
> 
> Ende  letzten Jahres wollte ich mir eine Zanderrute zulegen und hatte im  Angelshop die Shimano Yasei Aspius 7-28g sowie die Zanderpeitsche in der  Hand. Auf Anhieb gefiel mir die Zanderpeitsche besser. Der Duplongriff  und Rollenhalter erlauben direkten Kontakt zum Rutenblank auch für  kleinere Hände und die Zanderpeitsche ist straffer.
> Ich war echt  begeistert von der leichten und wahnsinns-schnellen Rute die ich vorerst  nur mit einer Rolle Exage 4000 und später mit einer Technium 2500,  beide mit 8Braid Tournament gefischt habe. Kurz darauf habe ich mir auch  noch die Hechtpeitsche 2,85m -56g zugelegt.
> ...




Deine Erfahrungen habe ich ähnlich gemacht, nur deine Probleme mit Handlicg und Qualität habe ich nicht.
Mir ist bislang kein Zander mehr ausgestiegen, als bei meinen anderen Ruten und das Duplon macht auch keine Zicken.
Vielleicht hälst du die Rute in der Endphase, unmittelbar vor der Landung, zu steil.
Der Blank ist für meine Befinden straff, schnell, sensibel in der Spitze, was zuweilen von Einigen als weich interprettiert wird.


----------



## #AngelMicha (1. September 2015)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

Wie sieht es mit Lackplatzern aus? Man ließt oft, dass sich der Lack der Ringe und das mattschwarze Fiish verabschieden...


----------



## JonnyBannana (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*

der trend geht hier eindeutig zu lieber was anderes kaufen oder?

dann schiesse ich mir nämlich lieber im ausverkauf ne Yasei Aspius


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: matze koch peitschen, gibts schon erfahrungen?*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Für mich klingt es eher danach, dass sich die ersten Eindrücke, die ich lesen konnte, bestätigt haben: die Rute ist zu weich.



Ich fische die Hechtpeitsche und: Zu weich auf keinen Fall, is meine Zweithärtsteste Rute, die ich habe.


----------

